# ISO - Flavored Vinegar / EVOO Recipes



## JMediger (Nov 28, 2005)

We would like to give homemade flavored vinegar or EVOO as part of our gifts this year but have not found any I really think look good (or relatively easy).  Also, how long would each stay good?  Our families cook with alot of lemon, basil, terragon, ect. so recipes that might include those ... ?
Thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2005)

First of all, homemade flavored oils are potentially very dangerous. Botulism will grow in the oil and there is nothing the home kitchen can do to prevent it. If you make a flavored oil at home, it's good for 10 days in the fridge. Beyond that, it's a danger.

I'm not sure about the vinegar, someone else will chime in on that.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 28, 2005)

Yikes! Scary thought  ... I thought botulism was only in things that could spoil quickly - my bad!
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2005)

Your gift idea is wonderful!  Since there is the health issue maybe you could buy a nicely shaped glass bottle of EVOO and include some packets of herb seeds, little decorative pots and a few family recipes that use the oil.  Or a small book about herb gardens and the person can grow their own herb garden next spring and enjoy making their own herb vinegars.  Just be sure to pass on the advice on how long to keep and store the oils. I'd present it all in an old wooden box.  Or you could distress a box yourself.  I think Wal Mart sells them in the craft dept.  You could use a propane torch to make burn marks on the wood to give it an old feel then stain it.  If you don't have a propane torch I think one of those long clicker lighters might do the trick.  After distressing it I'd line it with either a kitchen towel or a piece of fabric.......you can go around the fabric edges with peaking sheers for a   finished edge.  Just an idea!


----------

